# Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard



## Dok (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
in dem Thema http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99487 wurde angeregt eine Begrifferklärung in das Forum zu integrieren. Die nötigen Softwarevoraussetzungen wurden inzwischen geschaffen und es kann mit der Arbeit begonnen werden. Das Aufnehmen von Begriffen ist mit dem erstellen von Beiträgen vergleichbar. Es kann also jeder mithelfen der möchte.
Um das ganze jedoch überschaubar zu halten und im letzte Fehler und Probleme zu beseitigen werden wir dies zunächst mit einem kleinen Team versuchen. Auch um zu sehen ob überhaupt genug Interesse da ist. 
Wer also Lust hat bei dem Aufbau zu helfen soll ich bitte hier in diesem Thema (bei den Kommentaren) melden!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1582553#post1582553


----------



## Dok (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Bis auf weiteres kann jedes Mitglied am Glossar mitarbeiten!


----------

